

Windows 10 upgrade resets your default browser to Edge; Mozilla is very unhappy - RobAley
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/07/windows-10-upgrade-resets-your-default-browser-to-edge-mozilla-is-very-unhappy/

======
sctb
Previous discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9977836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9977836)

------
CmonDev
Why not? Look at how Google is proactively preventing Microsoft from
delivering a good YouTube experience on WP:
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/7/4813836/microsoft-
reverts-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/7/4813836/microsoft-reverts-back-
to-basic-youtube-app-windows-phone)

All weapons are good in the war for clueless users, the experienced ones will
find their way.

------
toxican
I saw this yesterday and the amount of Mozilla hate was weird. I know they've
dipped in popularity over the years, but theirs is the only browser I still
trust with my data.

Anyway, the option to not set Edge as default was incredibly easy to
understand. It asked you to toggle which programs you wanted to set as the new
defaults. You uncheck what you don't, click "next" and there you have it.

~~~
WorldWideWayne
People hating on Mozilla is about as weird as hating on Microsoft, Apple,
Google, etc. That is to say - it's not weird at all. You're just saying that
because you like their bullshit better than the other company's.

Me personally, I think they're run by a bunch of lying thieves who have been
bought out. If they actually cared about openness, they'd have done a lot more
with the hundreds of millions of dollars that they've collected over the
years.

------
gnu8
Mozilla changes your default search engine to Yahoo. I wonder if they would be
as upset if Bing had outbid Yahoo for this privilege.

Both companies should be prosecuted under the CFAA for these acts, making
unauthorized changes to computers that don't belong to them.

~~~
baseballmerpeak
I wonder if _Express Settings_ includes setting the browser back to MS
default.

~~~
Zikes
It isn't. When the Express Settings option came up I selected the (well
hidden) option _not_ to use it, and unchecked every option I was given. My
default browser was still switched to Edge.

~~~
makomk
Supposedly, the hard-to-spot option not to use Express Settings reveals
another, equally hard to spot option later on in the install that lets you set
your default browser to something other than Edge.

